# what would i need?



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I kind of axed the triple IDQ setup when some one on the cardomain. said that 2 rl-p 12's which would have about the same output as a idmax would only be marginally louder than a Ascendant Audio Avalanche 15 since the cone area of 2 12's 1 15 is only about 30% larger so and the ava has more excursion so it would be safe to say that it would be louder than the idq's and easier that wallet. only problem with the box i designed (23" deep) the enclsosure would ony be 2" from the trunk latch so i might have to point it forward and seal of the trunk of the enclosure. but to the point i was wondering what would i need to cut the sheetmetal in the passthrough (basically make the hole 2-3" taller and square off where it curves in at on the top) in a b14. i took the plastic stuff of and looked at it and saw where the metal is doubled up at in one point and how it's bent and i don't quite think tin snips are going to cut it.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Cutting sheetmetal? Sawzall, air-shrears, die grinder, cut off wheel, power drill (probably in conjuction with another tool), just about anything. If its air or electrical powered, they probably make an attachment to cut sheet metal.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

since i'm not quite ready to invest in the "good s#!t" tools yet. i think i'll just get a higher end dremel and use the metal cutting wheel. I will also spend the 30 bucks and get the setup metered pointing to back and then get it metered pointing to the front with trunk sealed off from the cabin to see which would be louder once and for all to end the debate in a previous forum


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Be sure to buy many cut off wheels for the dremel, they will not last long under heavy use. Another thing I remembered was a nibbling tool (only ~$10). It is good for making nice, clean edges, but would be tedious for large projects.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh man a dremel will take forever! use a drill and drill small holes along the line you wish to cut, then use tin snips and the holes will act like a piece of perforated paper and it will be quite easy to cut. but those little cut off wheels dremel makes break ALOT.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

one thing that really sucks is that a friend was supposed to buy my idmax for 200 friday but couldn't because he had to buy shocks and stuff (jacking up a old school for 24's) and i put the sub in the bargain trader, one guy called and i was supposed to meet him yesterday but he was a no-show at the place we where supposed to meet up and he won't pick up the phone. another friend wanted to buy it but even though i told him it's for 200 and he was like ok if the guy from the bargain trader doesn't buy it but when the time came he was only willing to fork out a 100. i don't want to order the avalanche until the idmax is sold so now i got to wait another week for the friend with the old school to get paid. i swear s#it never goes as planned for me. I guess i'll put in the bargain trader under its name (i listed it under "competition sub" since most people never heard of it) and hope someone who's up on things will make a offer but the new one won't come out til friday which is when the friend with the old school gets paid and is SUPPOSED to buy it. well at least the fact that box i'm building for it looks beastly and i got to shoot the s#it with rangerman from the caraudio.com forums yesterday.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

UPDATE!!! 
construction of the box is finished. I think i just took russias title for biggest all wood rectangle box in a b14. ~4.5 cubes gross.
I have cut the hole just using tin snips i did this 2 days ago and my hand is still sore. my avalanche 15 should be here wednesday or thursday, all i have to do know is fill up all the the holes with wood and expanding foam and make the boards to connect the box to the opening. i may take the car to a body shop and get them to clean up the cuts since the edges of my passthrough looks like a insurance claim waiting to happen. I just hooked up a system in a 95ish civic man i am jealous of that grand canyon sized pass through, this would be so easy if mine where that big. but hey when life gives you a dimebag of weed full of seed and stems just take them seeds and plant your own ish or something like that.


----------

